# When do the Suckers Run?



## tator

very good, thx for the story. going to have to try and find some.



The Eyes Have It said:


> We were using crawlers and redworms on a slip sinker rig. Fishing in a boat launch,right where the slack water met the river current. Just throw the rig out by the current seam, prop your pole up on a forked stick, grab your beer and wait for a bite! It was a blast, very relaxing.


----------



## tator

how long does the sucker run last, or what water temp do they spawn in ?


----------



## Robert Holmes

You are looking at about 40 degree temps about the same time as you hear peepers at night. You should have a good run for 2 to 3 weeks depending on how far north that you are.


----------



## tator

i've been hearing those peepers lately. i'm in sw mi. and we've had 40 water temps for a while. just been busy with the steelhead.
will those suckers be in with the steelies?
do they spawn in gravel?


----------



## riverbob

tator said:


> how long does the sucker run last, or what water temp do they spawn in ?


 the sucker pictures that We have the eyes posted look to be red horse they r cault year around, in the spring most fishermen fish for white suckers, that run from deeper water, up the trib's (witch i think is better table fare) they r all fun to catch...the whites should be in the grand for a couple more weeks.. good luck go gitum


----------



## The Eyes Have It

riverbob said:


> the sucker pictures that We have the eyes posted look to be red horse they r cault year around, in the spring most fishermen fish for white suckers, that run from deeper water, up the trib's (witch i think is better table fare) they r all fun to catch...the whites should be in the grand for a couple more weeks.. good luck go gitum


Yep RiverBob, mostly Redhorse. I,ve personally never ate them, usually get the Whites. A guy at work says the Reds are great eating, we'll see . My cousin got some patties made, my son did the smoking.


----------



## cosborn

The Eyes Have It said:


> View attachment 250034
> View attachment 250035
> 
> Yep RiverBob, mostly Redhorse. I,ve personally never ate them, usually get the Whites. A guy at work says the Reds are great eating, we'll see . My cousin got some patties made, my son did the smoking.


I decided to keep a redhorse and try it once, just grilled it up normal with some lemon pepper like I do most of the time with fish. Tasted fine, just as good as any other white flakey meat fish I've had. It was the massive amount of Y bones that made me not want to ever do that again. If I decide to keep any again in the future I'll need to employ some of the other methods of cooking them that result in those being dissolved that I've seen here.


----------



## The Eyes Have It

We just fillet and skin , run em through a meat grinder 1 time, can't tell the bones were ever there. 
Go to the recipes forum, check out "Walleye Patties" awesome recipe!


----------



## Happy hoeker

I guess a little rain doesn't stop the dedicated.


----------



## The Eyes Have It

That's hardcore!


----------



## tator

is that you ?


----------



## FishingWithBoots

Getting to about the time suckers are running again... any updates from anyone going out a little early? Are there any pushed up yet??


----------



## Scadsobees

FishingWithBoots said:


> Getting to about the time suckers are running again... any updates from anyone going out a little early? Are there any pushed up yet??


We sat on the lower grand for a couple hours and got one small one.


----------



## Happy hoeker

Put the boat in the river by Allendale on Sunday. Drifted and bounced a worm for about 2 miles. Not one bump. Probably a little early. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## cb223

I've been catching them for 2 weeks now. The Grand and Macatawa river>


----------



## cireofmi

Miss living near the Grand. Would primarily fish below dams on the Grand and the tribs.


----------



## Fishndude

All of the southern rivers are _*loaded*_ with Suckers right NOW! 

(how many do I catch? :evilsmile )


----------



## itchn2fish

Now!!! I do love the sweet and mild meat.
They are/were highly regarded by Anishinaabe. The Ojibwe name of “Namebin” does sound better than the whites naming them suckers IMO.
http://www.namebini.com/what-does-namebini-mean/


----------



## riverbob

Fishndude said:


> All of the southern rivers are _*loaded*_ with Suckers right NOW!
> 
> (how many do I catch? :evilsmile )





itchn2fish said:


> Now!!! I do love the sweet and mild meat.
> They are/were highly regarded by Anishinaabe. The Ojibwe name of “Namebin” does sound better than the whites naming them suckers IMO.
> http://www.namebini.com/what-does-namebini-mean/


 my grand parent brought me up, my grandma cooked a great sucker patty, I remember fishing with my grandpa n uncles every spring for them,, with what going on right now, it seem like a good idea to grab the kids n some worms, find a spot on the river, n catch a good meal n have some fun,,, what they said above is true,,, good luck go gitum


----------



## Fishndude

Funny, last Tuesday, I posted that in jest. This week it is true.


----------

